# good 1:1 video



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKHlx3R_p1Y


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
That was interesting. I watched all three parts. There are more.


----------

